# Clowney Taken 1st by Texans in NFL Draft



## Curt James (May 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6t_M97claY

The Houston Texans made South Carolina University defensive end Jadeveon Clowney the first pick in the NFL draft. Tackle Greg Robinson, who helped Auburn make the national championship game last season, went second to St. Louis. (May 8)


----------



## MDR (May 11, 2014)

A number of excellent linemen in this draft, on both sides of the ball.  A little short on talent in the skill position, imho.  Lots of talk about the QB's, but a pretty weak group overall, I think.  Robinson looks like a possible perennial all-pro, and I think Clowney was the best overall athlete.  He has the potential to be a real monster.


----------



## eraser24 (Jul 30, 2014)

He ought to be a great team


----------



## eraser24 (Jul 30, 2014)

I meant a great addition to a great team lmao


----------

